# Death Had Quicker Wings Than Love



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

David A. Jaycock / Marry Waterson
Death Had Quicker Wings Than Love

Release Date
October 6, 2017
Genre
Folk
Runtime
31 minutes


----------

